

Darpa set to develop super-secure "cognitive fingerprint" - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/darpa-set-develop-super-secure-cognitive-fingerprint

======
brmj
This is stupid. High quality, memorable passwords are easy once you throw away
the conventional wisdom that they ought to look like 10 characters of line
noise and move to a non-obvious phrase. Also, I suspect technology of this
sort would be problematic if the user was distracted, for example.

